# 1 water heater for 2



## selleck2010 (Jun 21, 2010)

I am a Maintenance Supervisor for an apartment complex. I ran into a problem where my 250,000 btu 100 gallon water heater sprung a leak. It is the only water heater that supplies to 16 apartments. Can I install two 75,000 btu 75 gallon water heaters? Will there be an issue for venting these two together into the existing chimney? I don't want to run into the same problem again with no hot water to the apartments. Of course I would hire an outside contractor for the work, just looking for some information before I purchase these water heaters. Thanks!


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

whoever you hire should be choosing the appropriate unit\s and scoping out the job 
but to answer your questions 1) maybe 2) maybe


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> whoever you hire should be choosing the appropriate unit\s and scoping out the job
> but to answer your questions 1) maybe 2) maybe


 I am sorry, Mr Brooklyn. I must disagree with your answers. 

The correct answers would be 1) maybe not. 2) maybe not :laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Sure it will work perfectly. You need to go ahead and place the order for the water heaters now before you talk to a plumber and have them on the jobsite when he comes to look at the job. I would order them today and get the ball rolling.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I offer my apology my mistake i thought 75x2=250:blink:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

